# Lens flare (real, not fake)



## invisible (Jul 27, 2010)

This theme thread is exclusively for photos that feature *real lens flare* (not the fake flare added in Photoshop). The flare can be intended or be there by accident. However, show us only your photos in which lens flare adds to the composition, not the ones in which the flare kind of ruined your shot


----------



## invisible (Jul 27, 2010)

I'll get things started with a couple of mine...


----------



## D3KNikki (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## err_ok (Aug 20, 2010)

This is a horribly dull photo, but it's lens flare and it looks kind of cool, i just wish it was of something more interesting.





And something slightly nicer looking to add to the mix.


----------



## sheltiefan (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## javier (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## javier (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## javier (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Brutus (Aug 24, 2010)

50mm prime lens flare.


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 24, 2010)

Shopping street in Hull on a Wednesday night (after all the shops have closed)




http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4114/4864934541_c23baa0ee0_b.jpg


----------



## SwiCago (Aug 26, 2010)

Real lens flares through IR modified body

Moab UT





Arches National Park, UT





Ouray,CO


----------



## orb9220 (Aug 30, 2010)

Dying Sun by orb9220, on Flickr




PGE Solar Flare... Last Pic of my D90 by orb9220, on Flickr


----------



## Stephen.C (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## javier (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## kundalini (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## filmshooter (Sep 20, 2010)

Just me taking a picture of me taking a picture via the side mirror on my old F-150. Just kind of a goofy moment.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## E-jeezy (Sep 28, 2010)

Taken with cannon EOS 7d strobist: alienbees B1600


----------



## RauschPhotography (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## arcooke (Oct 7, 2010)

Here's two.. from a recent camping trip in Alaska.  Taken with my crappy camera though.


----------



## Jay Hsiang Studio (Oct 7, 2010)

besides the ones from invisible, my favorite one is from brutus! nice work everyone 

georgia from jay hsiang studio

Jay Hsiang Studio
Los Angeles Wedding Photography
Engagement Photography
Destination Wedding Photography


----------



## Scatterbrained (Oct 7, 2010)

I had to push the exposure on her to the max so she's a bit noisy, but at least now it doesn't look like a silhouette.


----------



## dhaval (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## arcooke (Oct 7, 2010)

dhaval said:


>



WOW!!!  Beautiful picture.. where was that taken?  That's something I'd buy and hang on a wall.. seriously. :thumbup:


----------



## dhaval (Oct 7, 2010)

arcooke said:


> WOW!!!  Beautiful picture.. where was that taken?  That's something I'd buy and hang on a wall.. seriously. :thumbup:



Thanks arcooke! :hug::

This was taken at Maroon Bells, CO. Beautiful place!


----------



## rokclmb (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## Dor (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## molsen (Oct 8, 2010)

Caleb - a set on Flickr


----------



## kundalini (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## rokclmb (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## javier (Oct 10, 2010)

kundalini said:


>


Very nice!


----------



## D3KNikki (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## KKJUN (Oct 13, 2010)

A couple of longboarding ones from last week:


----------



## javier (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## T_P_Photography (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## rabman (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## rabman (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Sisco (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## aadhils (Nov 2, 2010)




----------

